# May Lily's 2017



## Abii

Hello everyone, I decided to start a due date thread for May since I have not seen one yet. This group is for anyone who is due near the end of April, anytime in May or the beginning of June. Anyone is free to join though:flower: I am going to start a list of due dates so if you would like to be on the list either reply here or send me a message with the following info; expected due date, if you were ttc how long(or whatever your status was at the time you conceived) and the day you got your bfp and if you are team pink or blue :) congratulations to everyone and I hope we all have a happy & healthy 9 months <3

*MAY LILY'S*​
_
JT2013: Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/18/16. Edd 5/1/16
Abii: Ttc 11 cycles/ntnp 3 cycles. Bfp 8/16/16. Edd 5/2/17 Team PINK
Leinzlove: Ttc 2 cycles. Bfp 8/22/16. Edd 5/2/17 Team PINK
Beccabonny: Ttc 7 cycles. Bfp 8/31/16. Edd 5/3/17 Team PINK
SuchAHotMom2b: Edd 5/5/17
Nyxnw: Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/24/16. Edd 5/6/17
Late2theparty: Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/30/16. Edd 5/6/17
RubysMommy: Ttc 5 cycles. Bfp 8/25/16. Edd 5/7/17 Team YELLOW
Grateful365: Bfp 9/2/16. Edd 5/9/16 Team BLUE
Twinklie12: Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/29/16. Edd 5/11/17 Team BLUE
NinjaPanda: Bfp 9/12/16. Edd 5/18/17 Team BLUE
MissDoc: Bfp 9/3/16. Edd 5/19/17 Team BLUE
lengyel87: Bfp 9/6/16. Edd 5/19/17
Lumi: Edd 5/20/2017 Team BLUE
.hopeful.one.: Ntnp 3 cycles. Bfp 9/8/16. Edd 5/21/17 Team PINK
kit603: Ttc 4 cycles/ntnp 1 cycle. Bfp 9/15/16. Edd 5/30/17
MummaBear92: Ttc 3 cycles. Bfp 9/22/16. Edd 5/31/17
_


----------



## Abii

Anyone? It feels quite lonely in here lol.


----------



## nyxnw

Hi! just got my :bfp: today!! So excited to start the journey and very shocked. This is my first month ttc and my edd is May 6th


----------



## SuchAHotMom2b

Due May 5 2017 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Abii

Congratulations ladies and welcome :):flow: yay for May babies!<3


----------



## RubysMommy

Hello! I got my bfp yesterday 8/25 and my edd is 5/7/17!! We were ttc for about 5 cycles.


----------



## Leinzlove

I got my BFP 8/22. Due May 2, 2017 (2nd cycle TTC) Congrats everyone! <3


----------



## Abii

Welcome ladies:wave: congratulations:flow:


----------



## RubysMommy

How is everyone feeling?? I'm having mild cramps, mood swings, sore nipples, and random spots of nausea. I noticed peppermint gum is helping with that!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nauseated here and sore feet.


----------



## Abii

Im feeling very pregnant already. So tired and moody, along with cramps, an increased appetite and cravings. I have bouts of nausea but usually only if I eat too much or don't eat when I get hungry:dohh: I am hoping for a 3+ on my digi at 5+1:flow:


----------



## JT2013

:wave: I'm due 2nd May with my second! Got pregnant first cycle off the pill, much to my surprise!


----------



## RubysMommy

It's crazy how fast symptoms start after we get our bfps! Lol my morning sickness usually starts full force between 5-6 weeks. So I'm enjoying my time before that happens :) we are at my in laws for my bil's wedding Saturday. So I may not be on much this week! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Congrats jt! Lovely how fast you got your bro!!


----------



## Abii

Hello ladies and welcome!:wave: I have added you all to the list, congratulations:flower:
Ruby- yes it is pretty crazy how symptoms start so soom after the bfp. Its exciting and reassuring though :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## RubysMommy

I agree it's reassuring! :) i had a bad dizzy spell this morning, but otherwise feeling pretty good!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tired, So tired. I can't keep my eyes open. Even with going to bed early last night.


----------



## Twinklie12

Abii said:


> Hello everyone, I decided to start a due date thread for May since I have not seen one yet. This group is for anyone who is due near the end of April, anytime in May or the beginning of June. Anyone is free to join though:flower: I am going to start a list of due dates so if you would like to be on the list either reply here or send me a message with the following info; expected due date, if you were ttc how long(or whatever your status was at the time you conceived) and the day you got your bfp :) congratulations to everyone and I hope we all have a happy & healthy 9 months <3
> 
> *MAY LILY'S*​_Abi:Ttc 11 cycles/ntnp 3 cycles. Bfp 8/16/16. Edd 5/2/17
> JT2013:Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/18/16. Edd 5/2/16
> Leinzlove:Ttc 2 cycles. Bfp 8/22/16. Edd 5/2/17
> SuchAHotMom2b:Edd 5/5/17
> Nyxnw:Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/24/16. Edd 5/6/17
> Late2theparty:Ttc 1 cycle. Bfp 8/30/16. Edd 5/6/17
> RubysMommy:Ttc 5 cycles. Bfp 8/25/16. Edd 5/7/17
> _


Hi! Would love to join! My EDD is May 11, 2017. After a tough time TTC #1, this was my first month TTC #2! Got my BFP on 8/29. :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

I am feeling a bit more tired so far, otherwise not a ton of symptoms! I'm on progesterone pills until 12 weeks after prior early losses, and it's what worked with my pregnancy with DD. Had a blood test yesterday, hcg was 84 at 12 dpo, will test again tomorrow and find results Friday. Come on doubling!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

HIVES: Today I broke out in hives.

Been frequent weeing... nauseated and tired.


----------



## Abii

Hekko Twinklie, welcome and congrats:flower: I'm also using progesterone(cream) for multiple losses. Sending all the sticky dust I can your way:dust:

Leinz, I hope your ms takes it easy:flow: I am also very tired, i feel like a zombie at work most days haha


----------



## Twinklie12

Woke up at 5 AM today having to pee SO bad, gas pains, and I was starving. I woke up to pre and do my tests. The IC is darker! The FRERi bought was store brand and is a blue dye test. BOO. I will buy more FRERs online, much cheaper than in store. I get my second blood test today and get results tomorrow. FX!


----------



## Abii

How did it go Twinklie?:flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

My second Hcg more than Doubled in 48 hours! 84 at 12 DPO and 255 at 14 DPO. YAY! I have a viability ultrasound in a few weeks Sept 20. Now.... To wait. Waking up having to pee and with gas pains early every morning. Ugh symptoms! Here's my latest FRER progression. Happy with the darker lines. :happydance:


----------



## Abii

Aw yay! that is fantastic news:flower: I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks abii! How are you feeling?


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! May I join you all? I just got my BFP yesterday morning....on my youngest son's first birthday!

This will be our 3rd and final baby and I am over the moon happy. We had trouble conceiving our 1st baby so it was alway a worry. I am 37 years old...so a bit of an older mom and just feeling so happy to complete my family with this sweet May baby. And my birthday is May 6! Taurus are great! &#128521;

Estimated due date is May 13th!


----------



## Leinzlove

I changed my first appt. from Sept 12 to Sept 21. It fit better in my scheduled and avoids any no heartbeat yet conflict. 

I wouldn't want to spend my last day of summer doing anything else? Can't wait to see this baby! 

Eeeeeeeee Congrats Grateful! A H&H 8 months to you.

LOVING THOSE LINES Molly! <3


----------



## Grateful365

Leinzlove- I can't wait either! &#10084;&#65039; Congrats on #4! 

Twinklie - Awesome progression!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Grateful! So exciting!


----------



## Abii

Hello Grateful:flower: welcome & congrats I added you to the list, hope you have a h&h 9 months:happydance:

Twinklie- Thank you for asking:flow:

I am feeling pretty good, little bit of cramping here and there but nothing too painful, my breasts on the other hand are so sore I could cry. I am hungry all the time and having cravings are for sunny d, anything with chicken/chicken flavor and pickles haha subway is my best friend atm. I had a few bouts of nausea today so I'm starting to get nervous just hoping it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome grateful! And great progression Twinklie! 

I have been getting nauseas in the afternoons the last few days as well Abii... Fx ms doesn't give us too hard of a time when it shows full force!


----------



## Grateful365

Feeling kind of concerned. My IC looked lighter this morning than yesterday. Only had symptoms on CD 12 (the day I found out). Now I feel none, and I did with both of my previous pregnancies. Am I overreacting? &#128532; It's just weighed on my mind today.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have seen many tests go down then back up, try not to worry! I bet tomorrow's test will be darker. I don't really have tons of symptoms. Just tired and waking to pee then gas pains, but those could be from my progesterone pills.


----------



## beccabonny

Hi ladies! Got my BFP 8/31, have been hesitant to do any celebrating as it is PAL, but as of today I have decided to enjoy every day I get! I have a good feeling about this pregnancy, that my little dot will be here the whole 40 weeks this time. My EDD is 5/3/17. I guess we were trying about 7 cycles AL in december. I'm on progesterone as well as I see a couple of you are. My first scan is on Monday, I really hope they see everything and it's all wonderful! I wonder how much water I have to drink to "come in with a full bladder." :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome beccabonny! Love your positivity after a loss, hugs.

They told me to drink 32 oz of water before my 7 wk ultrasound. Eek! Last time I did that around 12 weeks I then was having a uterine contraction from having to pee so bad and they could hardly get the baby to flip the right way. Figures!


----------



## Twinklie12

Not sure if I have any symptoms... my nose is itchy and I'm sneezy and have a sore throat, but I think that is just allergies or a cold! Would love a nap, instead of work. Ha!


----------



## beccabonny

Lol, thanks Twinklie! At least that's a starting point for me :) Wanting a nap is a symptom, right? I miss the weekend when I had many naps...


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats and Welcome beccabonny! Yay for scan! 

Grateful: Try not to worry especially with IC progressions. I started taking those every 48 hours because the 24 hours was worrying me.

Symptoms here are numerous. I am so nauseas. I am so tired, I can't keep my eyes open. I'm up a handful of times at night and have dreams. I've broke out in hives twice now ALREADY! 

I have my first appt. ultrasound on Sept 21. Which is 2 weeks and soon/ far away depending on how you look at it.


----------



## MissDoc

Hello ladies! This is my first post in the pregnancy forums and it feels weird to posting in anything but the TTC group! This is my first pregnancy ever, and we really thought we were going to wind up with IVF, so I'm so lucky and in disbelief that it happened for us right after our RE appointment, lol. Got my first positive on 8DPO, today is 12 DPO and they are getting steadily stronger... no more squinting here! Had blood work yesterday and will call to get results today. So deeply happy by being pregnant it feels almost spiritual... other than the mega intense urge to vomit, painful breasts, uterine cramps, and weird little joint cramp ups I've been having for the past three days... I wouldn't classify any of those as spiritual. LOL. 

So happy to (tentatively) join you ladies. Hoping for sticky beans for myself and everyone. OH! And my expected due date based on Fertility Friend is May 19th.


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome MissDoc! So happy for you! Hope those symptoms don't drive you too nuts, haha. 

Greateful - how are you doing?

My nose is still driving me nuts and I constantly want a nap. No other symptoms really. Took an IC this morning, was darker I think. Saving a FRER for tomorrow to celebrate 5 weeks. Teehee.


----------



## beccabonny

Thank you for the welcome, leinzlove!

Welcome Miss Doc! Nice to see you here :)


----------



## Grateful365

Miss Doc - Welcome and how very exciting!! Congratulations! What a blessing that you got your BFP right before your RE appt!! 

Twinklie - I'm hanging in. Haven't tested in two days so I might take my last IC tomorrow. Still no symptoms at all. Feel just like normal. &#55357;&#56883;

Becca- Congarts and welcome!!! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome becca and miss doc! Congrats to you both! 

We just got back in town from my in laws, so I haven't tested since August 28. I am going to take a digi tomorrow just to see what I get. Lol


----------



## Abii

Welcome Becca and Doc:flower: congratulations on your bfps and I hope you both have a h&h 9 months. 

Grateful how are you doing hun? 

I am soo sick and throw up at least twice every morning so far, I have the beginning stages of sciatica too so those two combined are just lovely:wacko: my nipples are sore they almost feel like when I was breastfeeding my lo at first, constipated, headaches and non stop fatigue, along with bloody nose any time I sneeze:dohh: I am getting hit hard this time and it's draining. Anyone feel like they know what the are going to have? and who is going to find out or keep it a surprise? I am getting a strong sense of blue this time but we will be keeping it a surprise:cloud9:


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry for the heavy symptoms Abii! I really just have a itchy, runny nose, and have to pee in the middle of the night. Not much else. I had some super dark tests today (IC and FRER) at 5 weeks. Hope this bean is sticky!


----------



## MissDoc

Abii, sorry for how heavy those symptoms are hitting! That sounds rough. I have nausea but no vomiting, insomnia, weird joint pain in rightside joints early (wtf?), still sharp mixed with dull uterine cramping, constipation. But all of it I would classify as moderate. Not severe. Every little pain still gives me joy and hope as it's so early I appreciate any little sign that tells me I'm still preggo. 

Twinklie, that's awesome line progression, congrats!!

Baseline HCG from 3+4 (two days ago) was 122, so that's great. Had another draw today (won't get results til end of day tomorrow), and another on next Tuesday. Really hoping those numbers do what they're supposed to do. Lines on tests are getting darker, and digi now reads 2-3 wks since conception, so that's awesome progression. Feels good, and hope it keeps sticking!


----------



## RubysMommy

Great lines Twinklie! Having so many symptoms must be hard Abii. Throwing up is the worst! And everything else on top of that sounds difficult. 
Those numbers sound good miss doc! Good luck and can't wait to find out what your next ones are. 
I have a feeling we are having a girl this time. No reason in particular lol. But we will stay team yellow until birth!


----------



## Grateful365

Twinklie - LOVE your lines, they look amazing! 

Abii - So sorry to hear of all your symptoms, I had a fairly easy 1st pregnancy and my 2nd hit me pretty hard - particularly with nausea. Bleh! It was rough! I'm doing OK, I took my last IC test this morning and it was the darkest line yet, so that's a good sign. I still have absolutely NO symptoms though and it's starting to drive me a little crazy. I had symptoms (nausea, cramping, etc) with both of my prior pregnancies. Whhhhyyy do I always start worrying....! It's so hard not to.

MissDoc - Your baseline HCG # sounds great! Excited to hear your results from today

Regarding gender - With my first pregnancy, I absolutely KNEW it was a boy. I don't know how, I just knew it. With my 2nd, I was so nauseated so felt it was a girl....but I was wrong.

This time...I really have no gut feeling, as I am not even feeling pregnant yet at all :wacko: - I would be lying if I said I'm not wishing a bit for a little girl. I will be complete and my heart will be full with whoever this baby is - but I am having a hard time imagining having 3 little boys! :haha:


----------



## Abii

First I would like to say that I totally stole that new ticker:haha: I love it!! okay now to the important stuff.

Twinklie- Yay!! that line progression is amazing!:bunny:

Doc- Oh wow 122 and only 3+4? Maybe you're going to have multiples? that is such a great number, congrats :):flow: as for your symptoms hopefully they stay moderate:winkwink:

Ruby- Yay at least I wont be alone in the madness of being on team yellow:dohh::haha:

Grateful- I am so happy to hear that you got a dark result:flow: and don't worry about the lack of symptoms, you have plenty of time to cherish them(and/or despise them lol). My pregnancies were about the same, my first was a breeze didn't get my bfp until 9 weeks had very little morning sickness or any bothering symptoms really until I got further along, since she was so big. I also knew she was a girl right when I got my bfp. With my second she really gave me a run for my money lol, I had HG so I was very sick all the time until about 20 weeks had a lot of back problems and cramping along with tons of other issues. I was torn about gender though and kept going back and fourth lol. With this one I feel almost as confident as I did with my first but even if I'm wrong I will still be happy with 3 girls<3
Woah and sorry that this was so long:haha:


----------



## Abii

Becca- how are you doing hun?:flower:


----------



## MissDoc

Abii, don't even say that! Haha. Actually, while it wouldn't be my most ideal choice, I'd treasure the news that it was multiples. 

Speaking of, got my repeat levels from the 48 hour second beta, and they almost tripled. It went to 361 at 3 weeks 6 days. They'll redo it on Tuesday again. That gives me some peace of mind for the weekend. Apparently my RE will keep me until 10 weeks before sending me back to OB, even though I got pregnant naturally and the RE had nothing to do with it. But I don't mind, they seem to be monitoring me closely, which is nice!


----------



## Grateful365

Miss Doc - That is a spectacular rise! Yeay!!! :happydance::happydance:
I am so jealous of the betas....lol...although I am entirely grateful to have conceived naturally this time. But I want numberssssssss! :winkwink:

Abii - Yes I know I am totally jinxing myself talking about no symptoms so much. I just want to know baby is OK in there and symptoms help ease my mind. lol My last pregnancy I had HG too and it was awful. I finally got on medicine to control it. So I need to just count my blessings here with the no symptoms and enjoy it while it lasts, your right. Interesting that you KNEW what gender it was the first time too. This time, my first gut feeling was girl...but I don't trust my gut this time, as I am daydreaming of a girl. I heard a study that said they found that if mother's had no gender preference....then their gut instinct on the gender was correct 70% of the time! Interesting hu?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey ladies, may I join? I got a bfp on Thursday followed by another on Friday and another today lol I have an almost 7mo boy and we were ntnp for 3 months. We're excited! This will likely be our last babe.


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Hopeful one! Congrats on your BFP! They seem yo come quick many times after a 1st baby!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome hopeful one!!!

I am 5+4 today, still feeling pretty good, only real symptom is being tired and having to pee at night. Took another IC today after not testing yesterday. Might be last one.... maybe...??? Hard for a POAS addict to stop testing! haha


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks ladies! 

Grateful I don't really have any symptoms yet aside of peeing more especially at night. Last pregnancy was the same until 6 weeks and then I wanted to die lol! 

Twinklie I am so with you. I took my third test yesterday and I'm trying to refrain from buying more but it's so tempting!


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats to the new BFPs! Twinklie, that's about what my wondfo looked like today. I should probably stop testing too, but I'm also a POAS aholic! I may feel better if I get a good rise in my hCG beta tomorrow. If it's 1400 or over, I'll let myself chill out with testing. Maybe. Hopefully. Lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

Miss Doc - tripling hcg? Hmmm, I also wonder twins!


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, I'd be so so surprised if they tell me twins! I really don't think so, but we'll see! If my beta is still tripling tomorrow, then I'll start to be suspicious! Lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome new BFPS!! Woohoo!

Miss Doc: You never know, sounds like twins.

Loving the line Twinklie!

AFM: Sick, Tired... <3 Waiting for next week and excited for my first ultrasound.


----------



## Twinklie12

Anyone else have ultrasounds hey are looking forward to? Mine is in one week!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Anyone not have symptoms yet? I'm trying not to worry but it's hard.


----------



## lengyel87

:wave: Hi Everyone, Atruia brought me over here from the 1st Tri board. I am due May 19 ! Yay for may babies. 
I am having really early symptoms with this LO. Nausea, cramping, sleeplessness , leg cramps... BLAH. 
I am using a Midwife for my delivery just like my last one. Its been 6 years ... so I am a bit rusty haha, hopefuly my uterus remembers what to do. 
Wishing everyone a H & H 9 months of pregnancy .


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, mine is on the same day as yours (next Tuesday!). I'll only be 5+4 at that first one, so don't expect to see much of anything, but it's exciting nonetheless. 

Yesterday's third beta at 4+4 was 4237! The one before that was 361 at 3+6. So my doubling time is 32 hours, which gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## beccabonny

Grateful, hope you get a little girl! I have a feeling that's what we are having, but OH only wants boys...he thinks he'll be too protective of a girl (probably true!). 

Abii, I'm doing fine! Symptoms still going strong! I'm usually offline friday through Monday, so I don't pop back up until Tuesday or so unless I get the chance! 

MissDoc, it would be awesome if it were multiples! One or many, as long as they are healthy! Numbers are looking great. 

Welcome, hopeful and lengyel and congrats!

AFM, had my first scan 6w5d Monday, things looked good! HB 109, measuring 5w6d, which makes sense as I ovulate about six days later than normal (or have been the last three months as I have tested w/OPKs). Due date stays the same. I have another scan for two weeks. I'm very grouchy today....:(


----------



## Twinklie12

hopeful one - I had virtually no symptoms until today. Had some nausea and a sore boob finally but fleeting on both accounts. Every pregnancy is different! I remember not having many symptoms with my daughter. And I got my 3+ on a CB digital today (5+6). Yay! Maybe my last test!


----------



## Abii

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies:flower: list has been updated.

I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well. I've been offline for a few days because I had a few scares the most recent was when I was at work yesterday and started cramping/spotting along with back pain, it freaked me out really bad so I decided to call up an ultrasound clinic in my area and schedule an appt for a "heartbeat check" today. I was very nervous all morning leading up to the ultrasound and when she started it I had a slight moment of panic buttttt after a few seconds I was staring at the screen intensely and saw the itty bitty heart flickering away, I started crying immediately, then she played a recording of the heartbeat and it was so beautiful:cloud9: baby was measuring a week behind original edd so now my due date is May 8th<3 I am waiting for my insurance to kick in and then I will be scheduling my first ob visit, n the meantime though this gives me the reassurance I so desperately needed for only $25!:happydance: 

Twinklie- I also stopped testing after I got a 3+, your eggo is preggo:thumbup::flower:


----------



## MissDoc

I got my 3+ this morning, and wondfos cant possibly get any darker, so I think it's time to stop testing daily. I may still do it here and there, but its no longer providing new information. Tomorrow will be the 5 week mark... yay to that!

Janis, we are currently bump buddies because my EDD is May 19 as well.


----------



## Twinklie12

Miss Doc, yay for 3+! And excited for our ultrasounds on the same day! Although yours will be much more exciting when they confirm twins. ;) LOL

I am 6 weeks today and decided I am all done testing. :)

Abii - sorry for the scare but so glad you got the reassurance you needed. That heartbeat, ahhh so lovely. We are preggo!


----------



## beccabonny

Abii, so happy you got good news! That's amazing :)


----------



## lengyel87

Has any one here gone to UC Baby? I am debating on going for an early scan. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow... I just want to see my bean and I know I probably won't be getting a scan until around 12 weeks... 
Is it too early??


----------



## MissDoc

I wouldn't blame you for getting a private scan. You probably won't see baby, just gestational sac and be sure it's in the right spot. I'm having a scan with my RE doc on Tuesday for that reason, but he's been very clear that the only info it will provide this early is that it's in the right spot and not in a tube or something. If I wasn't getting scans st my doc, I'd probably do a private one about half way through week 6 so that there might be a chance of seeing something interesting!


----------



## Abii

lengyel87 said:


> Has any one here gone to UC Baby? I am debating on going for an early scan. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow... I just want to see my bean and I know I probably won't be getting a scan until around 12 weeks...
> Is it too early??

With my u/s I thought I was 7+1 but the baby was measuring 6+2 and I saw the yolk sac and a tiny bean, if you go to my journal I posted a pic of it there. I would wait until 6w:flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

My scan is tomorrow, eeeee


----------



## MissDoc

How exciting, Twinklie! You should get to see the heart, hopefully! I'll keep my fingers crossed you see the little flicker.  Mine is tomorrow too but I'm a week behind you, so likely nothing too interesting to see yet!


----------



## Abii

I'm excited to hear about how your scans go ladies <3


----------



## JT2013

Hello all! I had a scan yesterday which put me at exactly 8 weeks. All good - so due 1st May. I suspect this means the baby will be born in April though!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the nice scan JT, so exciting!!!

I had mine today. I was measuring 2 days ahead, exactly 7 weeks (I'm 6+5 today per O). That would put my EDD at May 9th. Yay! Here's a pic of my precious blob.



I woke up and started vomiting bile, fun times...and I have an absolutely splitting head ache. My head still hurts 4 hours later, ugh!


----------



## MissDoc

I just had my 5+4 scan and they saw the gestational sac (ONE, so not twins, haha!), yolk sac, and little fetal pole. In certain angles we could see the precious little flickering heart but only barely because it's so early. Ugh, so delicious! She said based on crown to rump length I'm 5 wks 5 days, give or take a day, so my 5+4 measurement is likely spot on. She said it was too early to tell which side the placenta was on in my uterus (so I can't guess gender yet based on the Ramzi method, lol), but that the baby was perfectly centered in the getational sac which is great placement. So yay to all of that! I go back next week and hopefully they can measure heart rate!


----------



## Twinklie12

MissDoc said:


> I just had my 5+4 scan and they saw the gestational sac (ONE, so not twins, haha!), yolk sac, and little fetal pole. In certain angles we could see the precious little flickering heart but only barely because it's so early. Ugh, so delicious! She said based on crown to rump length I'm 5 wks 5 days, give or take a day, so my 5+4 measurement is likely spot on. She said it was too early to tell which side the placenta was on in my uterus (so I can't guess gender yet based on the Ramzi method, lol), but that the baby was perfectly centered in the getational sac which is great placement. So yay to all of that! I go back next week and hopefully they can measure heart rate!

Congrats on a great scan! I was dying to hear if it was twins or not. Teehee. Happy you have a healthy little baby snuggled in there. :happydance:


----------



## Abii

Aw yay, I'm glad to hear all of your scans went well and that we have strong little flowers blooming:happydance::flow:

Afm: I'm going to post the important stuff from my journal entry since I don't want to type it all out again lol:dohh: 
Last week when I went to get that u/s I was feeling very unsure and nervous especially after the lady told me that the baby was measuring a week behind my original edd. The lady who did the u/s made me feel uneasy, maybe because we had both of our girls with us I'm really not sure but she didn't make me feel comfortable by any means, so not only did I get a weird vibe from a woman who was going to give us and experience an emotionally beautiful moment with us, I also left her ultrasound clinic with more questions and concern than when I had originally gone in:nope: I tried to pull myself together and be glad that there was a heartbeat but I just couldn't I wasn't satisfied, so I decided to schedule another one at a different ultrasound clinic for today(9/21) and I am just so amazed at how well it went compared to last week. Today I was suppose to be 7+2 again and had my appointment at 3pm again, for some reason I find that interesting, anyway the u/s only took about 10 minutes she showed us the baby and measured everything, baby bean caught up and is now measuring at 8+4 with a beautiful strong hb of 158 which also changed my edd again to 4/29/17. I went in nervous and scared from my last experience and was finally able to leave feeling relieved and excited that I AM PREGNANT with our rainbow(scan pic is in my journal at the bottom of page 3):happydance::cloud9:<3


----------



## Twinklie12

yayyyy Abii! Great US and what a strong heartbeat... sounds like a girl! Glad you are feeling better about your sticky sticky baby. :)

The HB was 122 for me... I'm thinking boy...? Teehee


----------



## Abii

Twinklie12 said:


> yayyyy Abii! Great US and what a strong heartbeat... sounds like a girl! Glad you are feeling better about your sticky sticky baby. :)
> 
> The HB was 122 for me... I'm thinking boy...? Teehee

Thank you hun:flower: I feel like I'm having a boy, this pregnancy is just really different from my girl pregnancies which were very similar(craving and symptoms wise). The hb theory isn't very accurate in my experience, my first daughter Z had a hb that was in the 160's all the time but my lo L always had a low hb that was in the 150's so it will be interesting to see. The chinese gender predictor was right for both of my girls though and it says boy this time so it will be interesting to see if it's accurate again. Of course I will be happy if it's another girl, as long as they are healthy<3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so glad everyone is having great scans! I haven't made my appointment yet. I really need to though, I want to go in at 8 weeks. 

Is anyone staying team green? Hubby and I are on the fence about it. I don't want to find out and he agreed... For a few days. Now he wants to find out when the time comes. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Twinklie12

I think being team green is so cool, I'm just too much of a planner, and my husband neeeeeeds to know, so we could never do it!


----------



## MummaBear92

:hi: i am due the 31st of May :) my partner and i were TTC for 3 cycles and got our :bfp: on the 22nd of Sep :happydance: we are staying team :yellow:


----------



## RubysMommy

We are team yellow/green! Have been for dd and ds too! Finding out after all the hard work of delivery was so worth it :)


----------



## kit603

Can I join please? 

My EDD will be 30th May, we'd had one cycle NTNP and then 4 cycles TTC before we fell pregnant. We're over the moon, but also a bit surprised as it took us 5 and a half years of TTC to get our last rainbow baby. This will be #2 for us, we also have a son who is 15 months old  We conceived on holiday and also got our BFP just before we came home, found out on 15th Sept @ 9dpo. :cloud9:


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome and congrats to everyone new! How are everyone's symptoms? I feel Nausea most days and have been real tired.


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats to the new bfps!

Twinklie, I'm with you on the nausea. At first it was just mild waves of nausea, but I hit 6 weeks it has cranked up to really unpleasant most hours of the day. Other symptoms include sore/achy breasts, constipation, fatigue, and on and off insomnia/early waking. The thing I'm finding most disruptive is the nausea though, but I just keep reminding myself that it's because this little gummy bear is strong.


----------



## kit603

I've started with the sore breasts today and they're really quite hurting, I'd forgotten from last time just how painful they got... ouch! At the end of last week I had a couple of days where I had nausea quite bad, but it seems very early to be morning sickness... it didn't start till just before 6 weeks last time I don't think and I was only 4 weeks and a few days this time.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies and welcome to all the new ladies! How is everyone feeling? 

AFM: I am 7 weeks and this nausea has been kicking my butt!! It got so bad that I had to end up taking some meds as I was having a hard time taking care of my two LO's. You can't breastfeed on the meds so I had to stop breastfeeding my youngest which was kind of a bummer. Also feeling ridiculously tired and dreaming of sleep as I am woken up at least twice a night by the LO's. Looking forward to my 1st appointment Oct. 13th!


----------



## kit603

:hugs: I understand how you're feeling regarding the breastfeeding, when I got pregnant this time the Drs put me back on 400mg progesterone and daily aspirin (which is what I was taking last time when I got my rainbow baby) but no longer allowed to breastfeed my son X


----------



## cleckner04

Just found this thread. :wave: I'm due May 2. I've had morning sickness and nausea quite badly during this go around. I lost 8 lbs in the first 8 weeks.:wacko: but I'm starting to feel ever so slightly better so I'm sure it's only a matter of time before the weight piles back on. :haha: 

I hope you are all doing well. :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi new mamas! Yesterday at exactly 6w the nausea kicked in :( I was throwing up off and on all day. Last pregnancy I ended up on mess for it and looks like I'll need them again if I'm going to be able to care for my son.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hello everyone! I had my first ultrasound and we saw a perfect baby with strong heartbeat. However, I measured 3 days behind Ovulation and my EDD was changed to May 9. 

Very happy, Very Sick, Very tired.

Welcome to the new BFPS! And congrats to all! <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations on the great scan leinz! 

I finally called to make my first appointment. I'll be going on October 18th so I'll be 9w2d.


----------



## MissDoc

Had my second scan today at 6 weeks 4 days. Baby measured a few days ahead at 7 days exactly and I got to see and hear the heartbeat at 130bpm. Baby looked like a little glow worm. :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awe Hopeful! My next scan is October 19. 

Congrats Miss DOC! So exciting!! <3


----------



## beccabonny

leinz and missdoc, glad to hear your scans went well! mine did as well, hr 160, measuring 4 days behind instead of 6, and everything looks normal and strong. It was really amazing to hear that heartbeat and know i'm further along now than any of the other pregnancies. next scan is in a month! oh yeah, and nausea is not my friend...as I see many of us on here in the same boat...anyone tried anything that has worked? so far, lime popsicles, ginger beer, ginger lemon tea, sweet tarts have worked for me. the ginger prenatal pills did not work for me, despite the amazing rating they have online. i think the progesterone makes the nausea worse, so maybe i'm just sol :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all, had sort of a rough 8 week appointment. Here is from my journal:

My appointment on Monday didn't go exactly as I hoped. Baby is fine, had a bedside ultrasound and by little blob looked good, with a 140 heart beat. They decided my due date will be May 10th - my mom's birthday! 

So after meeting with the nurse practitioner, she said the doctor wanted to come in and talk to me about something himself. So, back in January, I had an abnormal pap smear, so in late February I had a colposcopy, where they take tiny little biopsies of your cervix where it looks abnormal. Apparently 2 out of 3 spots came back fine, but one spot came back with cancer. Adinocarcinoma in situ. This is a rare cancer, not the kind typically detected in pap smears (squamous). It luckily is stage 0, so some consider it pre-cancer, and it's a very slow moving cancer. However, the doctor's office somehow forgot to notify me... until now. And now I am pregnant. Normally the treatment would be to do a LEEP, which is when in the office they take an electrical loop type instrument that goes in and takes out the bad parts of the cervix. They do not recommend those on pregnant woman, not safe for the baby. 

So, the doctor referred me to a gynecological oncologist. He didn't know if she would recommend just monitoring the cancer with lots of colposcopies during the pregnancy, or if she'd want to treat it. She came back and said she'd like to do a cone biopsy at 14 weeks. This is done with basically a scalpel instead of anything electric, so ok for the baby. However, it is a big part of my cervix being cut into, so there are concerns with bleeding and cervix incompetence after, so my cervix will get sown shut during the surgery. It's a real surgery with general anesthesia and everything so they can't do it until 14 weeks pregnancy, as they don't like to do general anesthesia in the first trimester. That would be around Nov 9th. So... this is all a lot to take in. Of course I had told my husband not to come to the appointment that day since we had just gone the week before for the ultrasound, and this appointment is generally really long and I knew he was busy at work. So, once the doctor left me alone for a bit I was crying all by myself, and eventually went home and called my hubby. He came home from work and brought us lunch and we hugged and talked. He is most worried about doing whatever is best for my long term health. And is hoping for another test/look since the previous test is over 6 months old. I think I am worried about that but also really wanting to carry this baby to term.

The other hard thing is that with this type of cervical cancer, they recommend a hysterectomy once the woman decides she is done bearing children. So I think we only want 2 kids, but we will really need to figure that out, and I don't know exactly when they recommend doing that surgery, but that is another major surgery for me down the line.

So although baby is doing well, and that makes me happy, this has been a tough week. The specialist will call me once her pathologist looks at my old biopsy and schedule an appointment with me (might not be for 2 weeks), then the surgery. We have a lot of questions as well. So, now we are in limbo, waiting to get the call, with no more answers really. 

Obviously I am also very upset that they forgot to tell me that I have cancer for 7 months! The doctor was very apologetic and has been calling me with updates since and staying on top of the specialist for me. I'm sure it was someone in his office just dropped the ball. But that has led to me being in this predicament of being pregnant with a form of cancer. Not how I imagined things going, ever. 

This also has made us really think about how to announce. I may decide to tell my Mom sooner... but I also really, really don't want to worry her and I know she will be so upset and stressed out. Especially now where I don't really have any answers to give her, and we might not know more for 6 weeks! Right now we are leaning towards still doing our announcement plans right before Halloween with our immediate family, but holding off on telling "the rest of the world" and Facebook and stuff. Where the surgery isn't until 14 weeks, we won't know if the cancer has progressed or how I will react to the surgery until then. But then I will probably definitely be showing so... ugh.

We are still getting the typical genetic testing and ultrasound done at 12 weeks, scheduled for October 27th. The next day we hope to still try to have a happy announcement to family. Trying to stay positive. They caught this early, it's slow moving, and treatable. Just have to hope it's all ok for me and my new little one. 

Thanks for any prayers you can send my way.


----------



## beccabonny

twinklie, i am so upset for you at them just not noticing they hadn't told you of this condition! you're right, somebody slipped up on a massive scale. i'm thinking of you and your baby. it seems like they have a plan in action already for you. when do you see this specialist? do you get to talk to her before things happen? it sounds like she has a lot of experience in the field.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thank you. He referred me to this specialist in the city since she does a lot of cone biopsies. The specialist will call me once her pathologist has looked at my biopsy slides. But our first appointment with her might not be for 2 weeks! So we just.... wait. My husband really wants to get me tested again since it has been 7 months, but the doctor thinks she will just want to wait until the 14 week surgery. That's 6 weeks away. 

I just worry we will announce then they find something horrible at the 14 week surgery and we lose the baby and such... ughhhh


----------



## beccabonny

well, everything looked good at the scan and it's supposed to be a slow form and it's state 0, so that seems like the best case scenario for any changes that could happen from that time to now. I can understand how it could be scary to think about announcing and then not being able to know exactly what the situation is until 14 weeks!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hi there! I'm due in May too! EDD is May 22. This will be our first. We've previously had 2 losses over the last 2 years so here's hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Ninja Panda, hope this is sticky for you! Do you have an appointment or scan soon?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks... yeah, first scan is next week on the 5th.


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck!


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, I could cry for you. Being in the first tri is so stressful without a single thing going wrong or being out of the ordinary. So to be dealing with the uncertainty of this news is just unfathomable. I'm enraged on your behalf that they didn't tell you sooner, and if this ends up badly (God forbid), you need to sue them. That is gross negligence. I'm so so sorry for what you're going through. But the good news is it seems like they have a good plan. And it's likely the risk of surgery is very low to you and you're baby if it's done well and at the right time. All signs point to your baby is strong right now and can make it through this with you! I think you should celebrate and move forward with this pregnancy without hesitation. Because you shouldn't be robbed of this experience due to fear. If the worst happens, you are strong and you can deal with it. But for now, don't expect the worst. You've got this. You have a sweet strong perfect baby and your body is doing a great job. 

Are you thinking of trying to have kids very close together so you can move in with the hysterectomy quickly? If I were you, I'd probably be trying for number two as soon as I felt like myself again and had healed from the first little one. 

You're really in my thoughts, sweetheart. I pray that your body keeps doing very well. All I can say is I work in a hospital. When there is a major risk, they move QUICKLY. Like a matter of hours and days, not weeks. So the fact that they're taking their time (annoying as it is) is a good sign, I think.


----------



## Twinklie12

Aww thanks Miss Doc, your kind words really mean a lot and made me feel better. I do think we are going to continue to move forward with our plans to announce to family and try to just be happy about this pregnancy. 

I meet with the oncologist next Wednesday the 5th, and she also referred me to a high risk OB - still waiting for a call back from them. I have a ton of questions, so we'll see how many answers I get.

This is my second child, and I think maybe we're done with two? I'd obviously need to be real sure.... :/


----------



## NinjaPanda

So last night freaked me out so much and I need to vent to get it off my chest. I woke up at around 1:30am to a sharp cramping feeling. Thankfully there was no blood or anything but it scared me SO MUCH. I think it was a combination of having to pee, my 50lb pitbull laying directly on top of me (how he got there, I have no clue! lol), and hunger or growing pains but I had such a hard time sleeping afterwards. I swear, can Oct 5th come any faster??? I just want to see that I have a happy healthy bean growing in there! Having my previous mc's just makes me so paranoid about everything. :(


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, yeah, that is scary. It sucks to have to be so certain and make reproductive decisions quickly. It's interesting how when you think you can't have more, you then want more. I waited until my 30s to start trying due to career and financial reasons and just overall stability. I always thought I wanted 1, maybe 2 kids. But when we were ready to start trying I knew I wanted two. And when I found out I had low ovarian reserve and may not be able to get pregnant with my own biological children, I started wanting 2-3. It's like, wait, no, now I want all the babies! I was just kidding before! Lol. Thankfully we've been lucky enough to get pregnant naturally and I hope it happens again for us, because I do want at least 2. It's so tough when you feel artificially limited by your body or medical issues though. I'm sorry for the waiting you'll have to do. *hugs*

Ninja, it doesn't sound threatening as you're not having persistent pain or bleeding, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that this week flies by quickly and your bean is just fine. You're now past the point of the other MCs, which I hope feels a little relieving at least. Each week will bring more comfort.


----------



## Abii

Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations! I updated the list and glad you guys joined us:flower: 

Twinklie- I am so sorry to hear that they didn't diagnose it sooner, but at least its at stage 0, hopefully they can find a treatment that will work for you while pregnant. I will keep you in my thoughts hun:hug:

I hope everyone else is doing well. I am 10 weeks now and my morning sickness is starting to settle:dance: it seems pretty crazy that some of us are going to be nearing the end of first tri already! But I am also very excited, I can't wait to start feeling baby kicks and watch my belly grow:cloud9: we had another ultrasound today and baby is measuring right on track with a lovely hb of 150<3 the tech even did a sneak peak in 4d for us! So it was pretty cool and I can't wait to go back in a few weeks:happydance: sorry that I'm popping in and out but we have been moving to our new house for the past few days and I've been working so it's been exhausting, I mainly came on here to check the thread and update the list:flower: I hope everyone has a nice week<3


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw Ninjapanda that was scary I am sure but does sound like just a fluke! I hope this week goes by fact, and before you know it you'll have an awesome scan on Wednesday showing your healthy bean! I swear, hunger pains and a full bladder can really sway how we feel in first tri, that could be a huge factor. Get snacking! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

It is worrisome NinjaPanda. I was always checking my underwear for blood every trip to the bathroom.

So nervous that 3 days before my first scan. I thought all my symptoms went away. Nothing takes the fear away. It is so hard being pregnant after loss. Be good to yourself.

Tomorrow you'll see a gorgeous baby! <3 Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## NinjaPanda

yeah, all day today I kept getting bad cramps. I kept going back and checking for blood and thankfully nothing. This morning I was tossing the old litter box and dropped it in the basement so I had to clean that. My MIL said she'd clean it for the remainder of the time my husband is gone though.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's great be careful with litter boxes.

I cramped non stop with baby #1, and she will be 6 in April. Your uterus is already about double in size.


----------



## NinjaPanda

That's crazy to think!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, just got back from my u/s appt and looks like I have a new EDD... May 18th! Baby measured at 7w6d with a heart rate of 157bpm


----------



## beccabonny

Welcome and congrats, Ninja! I'm still nervous all the time! PAL...makes it hard. The longer you go, the easier it gets, though! Sounds like your scan went amazingly!! Great HR <3

Twinklie - how did your meeting with the oncologist go? I hope you got some questions answered.

Hi Abii! :wave: glad the ms is settling! Mine is still going strong. Lovely to hear baby is measuring well and everything is going good for you! Good luck with moving! It's nice to read the update :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Glad to hear it Ninja! AWE!! <3 <3 <3 Happy 8 weeks!

There is nothing like PAL, but its true the better you get. The more at ease... I have loved having a doppler. I've been listening to baby every night since 8+5. 

Yay! The May Babies are entering their 2nd trimester soon... <3


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for the scan Ninjapanda! Hugs. 

Had my oncologist appt. She didn't do another test on the spot just because of my past early miscarriages. So we schedule my cone biopsy surgery for 13 weeks which is 11/2. She did take a look and said I definitely at least still have the original stage 0 diagnosis, possibly worse but hard to tell on a pregnant cervix. Said my cervix was tightly closed and larger which is good, more room for the biopsy. She did stress that there is a risk of miscarriage up to 4 weeks after the biopsy. So really shouldn't tell the world until like 17 weeks. Assuming all goes well (I am staying positive) it will be so hard to hide my bump for that long! Esp they say second time moms pop sooner. Oh well. The doctor and my husband want me focusing on my health first and foremost. But I can't help but think about the baby. I'm really going to have to hope time flies and things go well.


----------



## kit603

I've not updated for a little while, but I had my first appointment with the midwife on Tuesday @ 6 weeks. I've had previous recurrent miscarriages and a bit of spotting this pregnancy, as well as tests that went from being as dark as the control to squinters again and back again. My digital tests went from 2-3 and then when they should have gone to 3+ they dropped to 1-2... But then went up again to 3+ a few days later. So confusing. She's booked me an early scan for Sunday morning so I'll be 6+5 and I'm extremely nervous.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thinking of you kit. Hugs.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I've got my fingers and toes crossed that all goes well for you, Twink! I can't imagine what it's like to go through what you are. You are so strong. Keep staying positive <3


----------



## RubysMommy

So sorry to hear that, twinklie! Sending positive thoughts your way!! 

Welcome to the new ladies. :) 

Afm: I had my midwife appt on sept. 27 and got a dating ultrasound. Baby measured 8w2d (which is right according to the day I had a +opk) at my appt and according to lmp I was 8w4d so they are going with lmp due date of may 5. Heart rate was 162 bpm. Won't go back until 14 weeks. And I will have a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks since ds has a genetic kidney issue. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kit603

Had my early scan today at 6+5 and they found a heartbeat, feeling very reassured now :cloud9:


----------



## Twinklie12

kit - so glad you got some re-assurance today, love hearing that heartbeat!!!

All of my appointments and surgery is scheduled now. I see the high risk OB in Boston Wednesday and get an ultrasound right before the appointment. So hoping to see a healthy bean in 2 days.

Then I have my 12 week US and appointment with my regular OB 10/27. Pre-op 10/31, and surgery 11/2 when I am 13 weeks along. Hoping all goes well, biopsies come back ok, and this little bean stays snugly implanted. 

It's tough feeling like I can't fully celebrate being pregnant... :/


----------



## MissDoc

Kit, that's great news! Congrats. 

Twinklie, hang in there. So glad you've got everything scheduled and I hope that it all goes very smoothly and that little baby stays stuck like super glue!

Ruby, congrats on a good scan with a great heart beat. 

AFM, my scan this morning went very well. Just adorable. The little one was wiggling! Literally, waving it's little arms and legs all over, so it looked like a dancing gummy bear. It was the sweetest site ever. And a great heart beat of 175. I'm in love with this wiggly gummy bear and hope it keeps going well.


----------



## kit603

I hope that your scan goes well Twinklie and that the biopsies come back ok too :hugs: I can't even imagine what you're feeling right now xx

Glad your scan went well as well MissDoc :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Great news on that scan Miss Doc!!! Love seeing a wriggly baby!

I had my appointment with the high risk OB today and an ultrasound. The baby looked great - more like a baby than a blob now! Wriggling little legs here, too. Heartbeat of 170! Measured 10+1 and I am 10 weeks today. 

We have a few more answers on how the rest of my pregnancy might work. I will be seeing this high risk OB in the city now, not my regular doctor. Two weeks after the cervical biopsy surgery, when I am 15 weeks, he will check the length of my cervix. We have to hope it's at least 2.5 cm or else I am very high risk for pre term labor. He warned me that I could even be put on hospitalized bed rest. We also need the biopsy to come back good (cancer not too invasive), or else we have really sad, sad decisions to make that I don't want to think about. So basically need to hope for a good biopsy and a long cervix. Fingers crossed.... and back to waiting.


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, my fingers, toes, and everything I can cross are crossed for you for a good biopsy and a nice long cervix. It will be really unpleasant to wait 5 weeks to get that information, but my hope and sense of things is at the very least your biopsy will be good because you've had such slow growth/non invasive presentation of cancer cells so far. I hope that continues. I pray deeply that you get to carry this little one fully to term safely.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Miss Doc! Trying to stay positive in this limbo land!


----------



## beccabonny

MissDoc, congrats on the lovely scan! Isn't it so amazing how they move around like that? :lol: You're the only other person who I've seen mention them as little gummy bears - I totally agree!

Twinklie - congrats to you as well, so glad to hear the baby is looking great with an awesome HB. You know we are all thinking and hoping for you for the best possible outcomes.

AFM - not much new to report! My next scan is a week from today, which will be the nuchal and bloodwork. I'm going to request that blood test that will tell you the gender early (along the lines of the harmony test) as well as test for chromosomal issues. 

Just curious - how are our bumps coming along? I have no bump, and I don't mind, but I wondered how much it varied in our little group.


----------



## MissDoc

Becca, they DO look like little gummy bears. Lol. Totally. I'll send you good vibes for a great scan next week. My last weekly scan is tomorrow, then I'm not sure when I'll have the next one. So excited to see the little one though. I'm also doing the blood testing. Mine is on Thursday this week. Hope it doesn't take too long to get the results back.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have a tiny little bump. I've only gained 2 lbs as of this morning, and I blame most of that on carbs and not exercising. Luckily I had lost weight in the past few months so people will just think I fell off the diet bandwagon, haha. And luckily I still have my pants one size bigger that I can wear to work! I will try to upload a pic I took yesterday in a bit.

I did tell my Mom, Dad, and brother this weekend, and my boss this afternoon. It's a bit of a relief to have the cat out of the bag with some people, with both my good and concerning news.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I don't think I have a bump yet.... probably more bloat from not running (which I used to do 10k/day) and eating a bunch of carbs and such. I look forward to getting one though. I had my follow up appointment from my ultrasound and I've only gained 2 lbs since I was last in but my weight has fluctuated A LOT so far. At one point I was up 7lbs. Anyways, doc said everything looked good on my ultrasound but apparently they did find a fairly large cyst on my ovary. He said that if it is still there after I give birth, they will have to remove it but overall he wasn't too concerned. The hypochondriac in me freaked out though.


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you had a good scan ninja. I think cysts are fairly common - try not to worry!


----------



## MissDoc

Don't let it freak you out too much, Ninja. I have a cervical polyp that needs to be removed, but won't be until after baby is born. I've been assured it's no big deal at all and lots of women have polyps or cysts and just never even know about them.

Had my scan today! Baby was measuring a couple days ahead and everything looked beautiful. Flailing arms and legs... even saw fingers and tiny feet. Heart beat still wonderful. Wiggly babies are the best on scans. So precious! That's my last weekly scan because I'm being discharged from the fertility clinic and sent back to obgyn. I've been so spoiled getting to see this baby so much, it'll be hard to revert to "care as usual." Lol.


----------



## beccabonny

Yay for your scan, missdoc! Glad to hear it :) Sounds like our bumps or lack thereof are all progressing at different rates - so interesting! As for cysts - I have one as well, but it's so small they aren't concerned about it at all. Super common, I guess.


----------



## Twinklie12

That reminds me to try and upload my bump pic


----------



## Twinklie12

10.5 week bump


----------



## beccabonny

So adorable! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## MissDoc

Aww, so cute. I'm jealous of you ladies with your bumps. No bump here as baby is just the size of a tater tot, but plenty of bloat to go around because I've been eating more than usual and exercising less due to nausea. BUT, starting Sunday I've been back to trying to exercise at least 30 mins a day, 6 days a week. So hopefully that will be helpful. I've been feeling particularly unfit this past month. I'm guessing my bump will show in another 5-7 weeks when I hit 15-17 wks total. That seems to be pretty normal for baby #1. We'll see though!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on the good scans!! 

Cute bump! Twinklie! 

I'm 11w4d and finally had dh take a belly pic lol I'm slacking with baby #3's bump pics... oops.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0667.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beccabonny

Very cute bump, Rubys!


----------



## Twinklie12

Such a cute bump Ruby'sMommy!!!

I feel like such a slacker not working out, but I am SO tired, and with potential future incompetent cervix concerns, the doctors basically told me not to jump around or lift weights. That IS the kind of exercise I do! I wish I had more time for long walks, stupid full time job. haha


----------



## beccabonny

MissDoc, I'm right there with you! I need to get back to the gym. I just started full time, so now I'm trying to adjust to that schedule and have no idea where to fit working out in! Even a half hour seems impossible, I'm already so tired when I get home, and there's still dinner and lunches to make and cleaning to do...where do you find the time?


----------



## Twinklie12

My best workout time was always in the early morning, before anyone else was awake. Tough to get going but once it's a habit you feel so good all day having already worked out. 

My surgery is tomorrow, thinking positive thoughts. Wish me luck!


----------



## beccabonny

Good luck twinklie!! I'll be thinking of you and your little bean <3

I know one of the therapists here gets up at 4:30 to work out...I've thought about it, and some days I know I could do it, but other times like this morning, I'm just sleeping like a rock! Still, you're right, it's probably the best option!


----------



## RubysMommy

Good luck Twinklie!


----------



## MissDoc

Good Luck, Twinklie! 

Becca, when I figure out a good system, I'll let you know. Haha! I've been a mess. What was working for awhile was having a friend come over after work on Tues, Thurs, and the weekend for an exercise session and dinner. It made me workout and made me actually make dinner.  Recently, I haven't had the motivation though. Need to get my booty in gear!


----------



## Leinzlove

Good Luck FRIEND!!!


----------



## beccabonny

MissDoc how did I miss you found out it is a boy?!? Congrats!! 

How is everyone doing?? I know it's a busy time of year but I'd love to hear some updates! Did anyone else start a journal? I would love to follow more ladies due in May!!


----------



## MissDoc

Hey there Becca! I know, it's exciting. We did our own little mini reveal with cupcakes and bit into them to find blue icing. Very fun! It's so nice knowing this little one's sex as I can call it "him" now. So fun to know a little boy is on our horizon. 

I'm doing okay, still nauseated in the mornings and at nights when I'm lying in bed, but during the day I feel fine. Still weird hip/pelvic pain. Still urinary frequency. But less just straight up insomnia, which is nice. 

I haven't started a journal yet, but should. Maybe that'll be a goal in the next week or so. 

How are you doing? Do you know the baby's sex yet?


----------



## Leinzlove

Awe congrats on a boy!! <3

We are team pink here! I found out last week.


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw I can't wait to find out gender!!!! Eeeek I probably have to wait another month!


----------



## Leinzlove

TEAM Blue for you!!


----------



## beccabonny

MissDoc, we found out it's a girl, team pink for us!

Man...girl names are SO much harder IMHO.

I hope you do start a journal, I'd love to follow :)

I'm doing well, kind of in that not feeling pg stage...waiting for bump lift off!

Leinz, congrats on a girl! Go team pink!

Twinklie, any guesses on what it might be? Sorry you have to wait so long!


----------



## Twinklie12

Ah finding out gender is so fun!!! I'm kinda hoping boy, but that's why I think it's a girl. haha


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats beccabonny! I love my little girl... so exciting!




beccabonny said:


> MissDoc, we found out it's a girl, team pink for us!
> 
> Man...girl names are SO much harder IMHO.
> 
> I hope you do start a journal, I'd love to follow :)
> 
> I'm doing well, kind of in that not feeling pg stage...waiting for bump lift off!
> 
> Leinz, congrats on a girl! Go team pink!
> 
> Twinklie, any guesses on what it might be? Sorry you have to wait so long!


----------



## beccabonny

twinklie, I had a feeling it was a girl from the start! I love girls <3 OH says we will have to try a second time because he wants a combat marine...:dohh: I guarantee he will be wrapped around her little finger, though :winkwink:


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, I've been meaning to ask. How are things going healthwise? Any updates? Still thinking about you!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi, thanks for asking. :)

I am feeling great. Went public on Facebook and it's so fun not hiding it anymore. My oncologist checks my cervix for healing tomorrow. FX looks good! No bleeding or anything anymore so thinking positive. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

My almost 16 week bump


----------



## MissDoc

Yay! And look at that little bump growing. How fun! 

No bump here yet, just look like I've had a few beers. Lol. 

I'm hoping in the next few weeks I get the start of a good legit bump.


----------



## beccabonny

Twink! love the bump! Glad everything is going so well, congrats on announcing on FB :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Had my oncologist visit today - she checked and said my cervix is healing great and re-iterated that the biopsy was the best possible news, they got it all out, so she doesn't need to see me until 6 weeks after the baby. Huzzah! 

She did say that my cervix didn't look particularly long and just based on visual inspection, she would guess that I am not up to 2.5 cm, which the high-risk OB had as the threshold for how high risk of a pregnancy I will be. So... that's the only potential bummer. I could have bed rest or another surgery for an actual cerclage in my future.... we'll see.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats on pink Becca!! Love all my girls! 

Twinklie: I don't know if that is a good reason for thinking its a girl. My sister did the same and she just found out her bump is blue. And I remember the sway! 

I hope your cervix stays long and you don't need another surgery or bed rest. So relieved things are going in the right direction.

How have you ladies been feeling movements? Mine are like moving worms lol...


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, that makes me so happy for you! Thrilled that things are going as well as they could possibly be. That's great. I may have missed it, but are you going to find out the baby's sex?

Leinz, no movement felt here yet. When I listen to baby on the doppler I can hear him swish and roll and such, but don't feel it. 

Becca, congrats on the sweet little girl headed your way. 

I am still waiting on a bump. I definitely look like I've put on 5-8 lbs and am thick in my midsection--- like I just ate a very big meal all the time. But it's just squishy padding not a bump. I am 15 weeks tomorrow, so I'm hoping another week or 2 and I'll have a real bump, like some of you ladies' adorable bumps!


----------



## Lumi

Hi everyone, just found this group ( I was part of the July Firecrackers 2015) :)

I'm due may 20th 2017 with a little boy


----------



## Lumi

4d scan at 14+6
 



Attached Files:







received_10208022125526702.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinklie12

Awww so cute. Welcome Lumi!


----------



## Grateful365

Cute bump pic Twinklie! Glad things are going better!

Lumi - what a beautiful scan pic!!!

I'm back after some severe nausea and weakness ladies. It has finally gone now and I'm feeling much better now. Excited to catch back up with all of you!

No feeling of movements here yet!


----------



## Twinklie12

Had a fantastic scan today - cervix is measuring over 3cm, which is above average for women who didn't even have a surgery, so hooray! Go back in 2 weeks for another check and my anatomy US. Also.... found out it's a BOY!


----------



## MissDoc

Twinklie, yay for a boy! Now you'll have one of each. How neat! And even more yay for your awesome cervix. That's reallly exciting. 

Lumi, that is a beautiful scan. Just gorgeous. 

Grateful, I'm glad you're starting to feel better. That must be a relief! I'm not feeling movements yet either, but I'm I'm really hoping it happens soon!


----------



## Grateful365

Twinklie....yeay to healthy cervix and a baby BOY!!!! How wonderful!! I bet you were over the moon after that appointment!!

MissDoc - i swear that when I moved from laying down to sitting the other day, I felt something jar into my rib...like it hurt and I had to lay back down...but baby is still so small, so not sure it could have been baby's leg or anything


----------



## Twinklie12

I am totally feeling fluttery movements now, especially after I eat. Hi there baby boy! hehe


----------



## Abii

Welcome and congrats on being team blue Lumi:wave:

I'm happy to hear that everyone doing well :) sorry I've not been around for awhile but everything is good here! we found out that we are expecting our THIRD princess:kiss: the girls and I are soo excited to meet her!(my hubs wanted a boy ofc so he has a bit of "disappointment" atm but I'm certain he will come around by the time she is born), I also found out that I have a posterior placenta so I can't feel her move much yet. This is our third baby but because we sold everything when we moved here it feels like it's our first all over again because we need to get new everything:dohh::blush: 

It's pretty crazy that we are almost to the half way mark already! Has anyone thought of names yet? my husband and I surprisingly agreed on a name pretty fast this time and we have decided to name her Mackenzie Lynn Nichole, it was between Mackenzie and Madison so we aren't going to be putting the name on any items or anything just yet in case we have the problem we had with Lilia(her name was going to be Rebekah but when she was born it didn't fit her like Lilia did):haha: but for right now her name is Kenzie<3:cloud9:

I am going to update the list with our team colors now:flower:


----------



## Abii

Updated the list, if I missed anyone let me know:flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Abii, great name!!! My hubby and I have the worst time with names. My daughter had no name for hours after birth... we had it down to two and picked once we "met" her, but I was still in shock from a bad spinal during my C-section so we took our time to be sure. I find boy names tougher... so I told my hubby to come up with a list. Otherwise he just vetoes all of my picks!


----------



## RubysMommy

Love Mackenzie! At this point we are liking Margaret Rose for a girl and boys We aren't certain on. We like Harvey, Otto and Oscar but I'm having a hard time deciding if I like the sound of Oliver (ds) with Oscar or Otto... I might be making it more of a tongue tie for me lol. So I'm leaning towards Harvey. But I could change my mind at any time lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi all I'm back after a bit of a break. This babe was making me super sick but I'm finally feeling like a human again. 

Names are so hard, my hubby & I don't agree on anything. I like Kyler for a boy & Larkin for a girl but he hates both. We will be finding out the gender on Monday, hopefully then he will be more willing to talk names.


----------



## Twinklie12

hopeful one - can't wait to hear pink or blue - let us know!!! My hubby said he looked at last year's top 100 names and dislikes them all. Thanks, real helpful! Ay yi yi, this one. Good thing he is cute. haha.


----------



## MissDoc

Names are so hard! We have it down to 2-3, but I suspect it'll stay that way until the end. Because we're having a boy, DH gets to choose (I was really insistent on girl names if it was a girl) and he's super indecisive and likes the names okay, but doesn't particularly love any one of them. 

How's everyone doing with weight gain during pregnancy? I hear so many stories of people losing weight during the first tri, but I gained pretty darn quickly. The intense nausea actually made me want to eat more rather than less, and more junky things that usual. My gain is within the normal range right now, but has been at the upper limit of it. I'm effortfully trying be a little more careful now, with at least working to get more activity each day even if I don't change my eating much. 

I'm about 16.5 weeks now, and the frequency of nausea is reducing. Or starting too. Still notice it if I don't eat regularly. Still get a wave of it at night. But nothing close to vomiting, which is nice. Current most disliked symptoms are constant peeing throughout the night and constipation.


----------



## Grateful365

Abii - congrats on your baby girl! The sisters will all be so close &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;

Hopeful - we will be finding out gender on Monday as well!!

Miss Doc - I gained in the 1st tri too...even with severe nausea and weakness and lots of vomitting. Ugh! Lol 8 lbs so far I think and I am 17 weeks. Kinda weird because I had nausea and vomitting with my last pregnancy too and I lost 5 lbs. 

I love how everyone is coming back foe the 2nd tri - glad most of us are feeling better now!! 

We already have our names picked and agreed on them right away so hopefully we stick with them. Grace for a girl and Jacob (Jake) for a boy.


----------



## RubysMommy

Great names grateful. 

Miss doc: weight gain is so different for every person in pregnancy. I wouldn't beat yourself up about it.... 

I'm one of the weird ones who lose 5-7 lbs every pregnancy and I'm now 18 weeks and have gained it back. With dd I gained 23 lbs by 41 weeks and with ds I only gained 9 lbs by 37 weeks. I had gd and was eating extremely healthy with ds which made a big difference. Also I'm technically overweight so I am supposed to gain only 20ish lbs...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well looks like we are team pink this time!!! I was fully expecting boy #2 but she's a girl :) 

MissDoc I don't even know how much I've gained so far. I stress out over it so I don't look when I go to the dr. I gained just under 20lbs last time, hopefully I won't gain a ton this time.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the girl hopeful one! yay for the cute outfits! haha

I have gained about 9 pounds so far. Since I'm not allowed to work out, it could be worse I suppose. I'm starting 20 pounds lighter than the first pregnancy, so hoping to keep weight gain under control and stay healthier overall. We'll see! I gained SO much water weight and bloating at the end last time. I lost 35 pounds in 2 weeks after delivery last time!


----------



## MissDoc

Thanks for chiming in with your experiences ladies. I know it's all so different for everyone. Before pregnancy I was already at the upper border of normal, close to over weight but not quite there. So I'm a little bummed I've gained at the max normal weight, and more bummed because I know it was from poor health habits, not just baby's needs. Trying to be more health conscious now, and did fairly well last week. I won't ever become a food nazi, but I certainly make a better effort to eat more veggies and be active. 

Hopeful, congrats on your little girl! That's really exciting!

I think I spoke too soon about nausea reducing this morning. Today has been super awful, out of the blue. Nausea, fatigue, weakness, headache. Just icky all around. Hoping it's a one day thing and I'm back to baseline tomorrow. It has made me super unproductive at work today.


----------



## Twinklie12

My poor 2 yo DD had the stomach bug this weekend and now has the runs. She is feeling a bit better today but still working from home with my Mom here to help. Poor thing, hope she feels better soon! Starting to make me think about having 2 kiddos, don't know how I'd do it all... but I guess you just do it!


----------



## Abii

Hey hopeful:wave: glad you're back and feeling better :) congratulations on being team pink:flower:

Grateful how did your scan go?:flower:

Missdoc I have gained around 10lbs so far this time and I am 19 weeks as of today. I'm pretty happy with my weight gain so far because with my first I gained 60 and had gained 20 by this point & with my second I gained 40 but most of it packed on during the last tri which is probably going to happen again:dohh: either way I wouldn't worry if I were you, everyone carries weight differently and every pregnancy and baby are different :) and I'm sorry you're feeling sick, I hope you feel better soon:flow:

Twinklie I'm sorry you daughter is sick :( my daughters caught a bug earlier this week too and it was not fun, I hope she feels better soon.

Rubysmommy are you going to be finding out the gender? :)

And I love all of the name choices! I can't wait to see what the final results are:happydance: I hope we will keep touch after the babies are born<3


----------



## Grateful365

Hopeful - Congrats on your baby girl!! How exciting!!!

Miss Doc - hope you feel better soon and that it was a fluke

Abii - my scan is this Monday...I'm so excited and praying baby is doing good in there. Thank you for asking :flower:

Twinklie - awe hope shes feeling better quickly. It so sad when they are sick


----------



## beccabonny

Hi ladies! I've been on a bit of a bnb silent stalking stint, but am back. 

I also love the name Mackenzie! It was on my list but we decided to go with Rebecca Rose (or Rebecca Rosebud if OH has his way). Margaret Rose is so gorgeous, classic! Rubys, I think all three of those are great boys names :) The tongue-tie bit will work itself out, I'm sure!

hopeful, glad to see you back! Any progress on the names front? Larkin is such a great girl's name! Congrats on team pink! Welcome to my world :)

MissDoc, I hear sometimes once you meet the bubs a certain name just seems right, so it's kind of nice to go in there with options! 

Weight gain. First tri I gained 4lbs, and now I'm up 5 more, total of 9 at almost 19 weeks. I started out overweight, so I'm not supposed to gain much, but the OB seems happy so far. I'm concerned because I know I'll gain more now than I have...but I think everyone gains differently! I'm going to be working on cutting out the sugar, though, for sure. If eating makes you feel better, go for it! Anyone else have stories of how much they gained in the second half of pregnancy for previous pregnancies? Does it speed up, or is it just variable each time?

Twinklie, hope DD feels all the way better by now!

Grateful, wonderful name selections!


----------



## Twinklie12

Luckily DD is feeling better now! Still restricting milk just to be safe since it seemed to make the diarrhea worse.

I like the following names for now... Benjamin, Christopher, Brandon, Matthew, Brayden.

I'm letting hubby pick names he likes first because otherwise he just vetoes all mine!


----------



## beccabonny

Those are all great names! I totally get you on the hubby front...my OH was exactly the same way...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love all the names! 

Right now we are saying her name will be Coralee. I'm not sure if we will change our minds though.


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw Coralee sounds lovely!

I have my anatomy ulstrasound and next cervical length check tomorrow. FX all goes well. My mom is coming with me, as my hubby had an existing appointment he couldn't change.


----------



## Grateful365

We had our anatomy scan today! Tech said the baby looks wonderful and we found out we are having boy #3! Those are some odds! :winkwink:

Good luck tomorrow Twinklie! Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## RubysMommy

Abii- we are staying team yellow again! We love the end surprise :) 
Thanks becca! Rebecca rose is beautiful :) 
Good luck twinklie! My anatomy scan is Wednesday!! I can't wait


----------



## beccabonny

Coralee is a wonderful name!

Twinklie, how did your scan go?

Grateful, congrats on the boy!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Grateful congratulations on boy #3! 

I can't believe we're close to halfway already. This pregnancy hasn't been fun but it's still going so fast!


----------



## beccabonny

So true, hopeful!


----------



## Twinklie12

My scan yesterday went great! Baby boy's anatomy and growth look "perfect", and my cervix measured plenty long. The doctor said if he didn't know my surgical history he'd never know, it looks perfectly normal! So hooray!

19 weeks today wow, we ARE almost halfway. :)


----------



## beccabonny

Yay! Happy Mango week!


----------



## Grateful365

Such great news Twinklie!!!! Seeing our babies on that screen is the best. A little glimpse...

Hopeful - Thank yoi! And yes this pregnancy is going lightning fast...for now at least! Goes so slow at the end when your excited to meet LO.


----------



## Grateful365

Abii - my due date was updated to May 9th in case you want to update the 1st page :winkwink:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hello! How is everyone doing? Did you all have a nice holiday? It's been a while since this thread has been going!

I'm doing pretty well, 23 weeks now! Feel good mostly, just not sleeping all that well, but I'm managing. I did have some stitches fall out right before Christmas, so had to go get my cervix checked right away, but it looked fine. The doctors have never see that before, so I have to just keep getting checked every 2 weeks. I've been back since then and cervix still looked totally fine. Can never fully relax with this pregnancy!

Our Christmas was really nice, saw lots of family, and my toddler really likes opening gifts now. It gets more fun every year!

Now after a long break for the holidays I am back into the swing of things at work... I guess that at least keeps me busy and passing the time of being pregnant. My bump definitely popped, I will try to remember to post a bump pic soon. 

How is everyone else feeling? How is everyone's bumps looking? :)


----------



## beccabonny

Hi Twinklie! Everything good here, definitely showing a bit more! We had a good albeit stressful holiday, and I'm glad it's over and into the new year now!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

The holidays were nice and stressful lol but I still enjoyed it. My 11mo was into the tree and gifts all the time but it was so worth it. 

I'm starting to look (and feel) super big!! But feeling good so I can't complain. I'm finally feeling movement too so I've been less stressed lately. We started working on the nursery the past few weeks so that's been fun :)


----------



## MissDoc

Hey ladies! Great to see updates. 

All is well here. Bumping along without any real complications. Wish I could slow weight gain down a bit, but that's all. Baby is quite the mover and shaker... I can feel him rolling and turning and swishing and pressing all about. Very sweet. On Thursday afternoon I go back for the repeat anatomy scan as he was such a stubborn little one 5 weeks ago when we went. Looking forward to seeing him again for what may be the last time until birth.


----------



## Twinklie12

I also wish I could slow weight gain down. I've gained like 26 pounds so far and I'm only 24 weeks! But I am totally hungry all the time. Baby boy is constantly kicking up a storm over here, which is kind of fun. I had an anterior placenta last time so kicks were more muffled. Now I feel SO much more! Also, passed my glucose test yesterday, so no GD, which is good. Just have to take iron pills. Other than that baby boy and my cervix look good, so don't go back to the doctor for another month!


----------



## beccabonny

Everyone's updates sound great! Next visit in about a month where we do the GD test, I am not looking forward! Otherwise things are good!


----------



## RubysMommy

Glad everyone is doing well! I have my next appointment on Monday and I'll be doing the gd test. I've been keeping track of my blood sugars the past couple weeks since I had gd during ds' pregnancy. They seem to be really good so far! So I have my fx I pass my test Monday :)

Baby is also very active here. Mostly in the evenings and through out the night. Ds and dd have been taking turns waking me in the middle of the night, so I'm feeling quite exhausted the past few days. We are all having cabin fever lately, so we will be spending some time walking outside this week since the weather should be in the 40's. Is it spring yet?!?!


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:wave: I'm happy to hear that you guys are doing well and I finally updated the list:flow:
We had an ultrasound last week at 24 weeks and the baby was weighing in at 1lb 2oz, she is such a wiggle worm too(well..sometimes haha), she has her days when she is quiet which I assume are growth spurt days but I usually feel her move several times a day now which is always reassuring. I do still use my doppler to check in on her when she has her lazy days though.
I'm not sure if I talked to you guys about this before or not, I generally stay away from the topic because it makes me feel bad and anxious but tomorrow is my first(yep, first) doctors appointment for this pregnancy as I have been dealing with insurance issues since before we found out that I was pregnant. We only know that the baby is healthy because we pay out of pocket for 3D scans once a month and while the technician is not a doctor she is very knowledgeable and she has been doing fetal measurements and some extras since we told her our situation, which helps the anxiety a bit but I am soooo relieved that I will finally see an actual OB tomorrow. Now I can finally work on my birth plan and really start to prepare for this little babe without having the added stress and anxiety. I feel like the whole situation kept me from being able to bond fully with the baby because I would just stress out every time I thought about her and her birth :( but now after sorting that out and seeing how my girls are bonding with her it just makes me so happy and excited to meet her:kiss: kinda like the insurance stuff never happened. That is pretty much the main reason why I haven't been around here in awhile too I just didn't want to be judged or bashed and made to feel worse you know? but anyway I'm back and I missed this group so much!:hugs: I can't believe most of us hit V-day already! it's getting so exciting, can't wait to see these babes:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## RubysMommy

What a tough situation, Abii! Glad to see you back and have everything figured out :) 


I had my appointment today and 1 hr glucose test. Baby is measuring great with a hr of 145. But I failed my glucose test and have to take a2 hr one on Wednesday :( I figured i would fail but it's still frustrating. I have my fx I pass the 2 hr one some how!


----------



## beccabonny

Rubys, sorry to hear you failed the test. I know they have a lot of false positives with the hour long one. Hopefully the 2-hour one will be more accurate! Good luck! Fingers cross for you! I have mine in three more weeks.

Hi Abii! Darn insurance, always creating problems for us! I'm glad you guys were able to get scans, but it stinks you had to pay out of pocket. How did your appointment with the OB go? At least now you can move forward like you said! I don't think anyone here would be judging you for these things. I'm glad you're back! It definitely is ramping up and getting exciting now!

Things are going well here! I've been reading a pregnancy book and planning the nursery. We've got the first coat of paint down and the registry is started. It's fun, I guess I'm nesting!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sorry I'm not super active! I've been swamped here lately and forget to check in.... here's my update:

24 weeks on Thursday! We found out we have a little man coming our way... he's been pretty active and wouldn't stop moving for the ultrasound tech (great, adhd like his father already! lol). I'm not looking forward to the upcoming GD test. All I have wanted is carbs and sugar! hahaha. Also, I feel so far behind in preparing stuff at home for him to come. We haven't even touched the nursery yet!


----------



## MissDoc

Aww, Ninja, I'm 24 weeks tomorrow too. We're bump twins.  And congrats on your little boy! I have felt the same way... I only want carbs and sugar but I have my glucose test tomorrow at my appt. Bleh. Do you have any plans for the nursery yet? I'll tell you, it feels good to make progress on it. We painted it light grey, and we have a mix of white or grey furniture in there (charcoal grey glider with a navy blue pouf ottoman, white crib, white dresser, grey changing table, white and yellow curtains) with the art or accessories being minimal but generally white, navy, and yellow. It's a work in progress but it makes me feel like I'm doing something. And next month we're getting the other important baby gear (stroller, carseat, etc.). I feel so tired and lazy already after work, but I hear it gets worse in the third tri so I'm trying to maximize effort now!

Becca-- Yay for first coat of paint and registry progress! What color paint did you choose for your little girl's room?

Rubys-- Good luck with your longer glucose test on Wednesday! I see online a lot that women who fail the first very often pass the longer one, so fingers crossed for you!

Abbii-- Glad you're feeling more excited and connected than every and looking forward to your little sweetie. Hope your doctor appt went well yesterday!

Twinklie-- Yay for passing your GD test and everything looking really good with your little boy. That's always a relief. And great to hear your cervix is performing like a rockstar after all it's been through!

AFM, my scan last week went well. Baby was more cooperative this time. All his organs, blood vessels, and structure looks perfect. My cervix, fluid, and placenta placement is all perfect as well. Feels great to hear! But he is in a growth spurt or something because he is BIG. He is at the 97th percentile and measuring quite a bit ahead. Hopefully he slows down a bit toward the end. They want me to come back at 31 weeks to do a repeat scan and see if his growth has regressed to a more average size. It freaks me out a bit, but I hear that these measurements have such a large margin of error and people are incorrectly told their babies are huge all the time. And right now if he's big that's a GREAT thing because it means he's well developed and more viable should anything happen and he need to come out early. Still hope he slows down toward the end though!


----------



## beccabonny

Ninja! Congrats on the little man :) That's wonderful! 

I'm also craving the same things...wish my GD test was sooner rather than later.

MissDoc, your nursery sounds gorgeous. I love navy! Sounds like you've made so much progress already. We just have a carseat and swing so far. We're going with a gray sand color for the walls with a birch tree mural on one side, I'll use coral as an accent color. This way we can leave the room that color when we find our own house and move out. 

Glad your scan went well! Sounds like a big boy!! I'm sure he'll even out soon, though.


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks miss! I think I passed but I'm still waiting for confirmation from my midwife. :) i make big babies! My first was 10lbs 7oz at 41 weeks.... ds was born at 37 weeks and was already 8 lbs lol. I would try not to worry about it and trust your body to know what it's doing :) especially if the dr isn't concerned. And The scans can be off by a lot, like you said.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies, seems like everyone is doing well, which is great. Miss Doc - those scans can be SO off so try not to worry! My little boy was breach at 24 weeks but I think it's way to early to worry about that. And if I have to have another c section, so be it.

Here's my 25 week bump pic. I am packing on the pounds fast and furius, dear Lord help me in third tri!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks Miss and becca... at first I was a little disappointed that we were having a boy but after buying stuff for him, I got super excited! I do have my nursery planned out. It's not a very large room so I have limited space for furniture but we are doing 3 walls light grey with one wall mint green. I'm going for a mint green/gold/light grey color scheme and a woodland animal theme. I just got the bedding in yesterday and we are getting the crib in March some time. 

The crib sheet and rail guard is mint green with white trees and deer and foxes. I also got a second crib sheet that is white with gold polka dots. The bed skirt is mint green with white arrows and the crib bumper is two sided so one side is just mint green and the other is white with gold polka dots. I also got a white curtain with gold polka dots and gold sequin wall decals to put on the mint green wall. Then I got some wooden art pieces painted for the walls too(4 have a gold background with white animals on them - deer, fox, bear, and eagle and then one is rectangular and has a light grey background with a mint green arrow and on the shaft of the arrow is his name -Jack- written in gold). The crib will be a dark brown and I have an ivory dresser that has trees with birds painted on the front. I also found an awesome glider in amazing condition at an antique store for $35 so I am getting it recovered in a cream color.

Yeahhhh, I've thought it out quite a bit! Hahaha.... I just need time to clean out the disaster in the room right now and paint it, which I won't have time for until close to the end of Feb when I get a week off at work.


----------



## Grateful365

I'm loving reading everyone's updates! We are all moving right along! Your nurseries all sound so beautiful!

Abii - I'm sorry you have had auch a hard time with insurance. I can relate to that!!! Bleh. Excited to hear about your appointment!

AFM - I go for my glucose test on Wednesday. I very nearly failed it the last pregnancy so I'm a bit nervous! Baby is moving a lot...tons of squirming. Trying to savor every bit of it as this will be my last pregnancy. Haven't started the nursery yet or finished buying what we need yet. My two toddlers keep me hopping and tired! Lol


----------



## Abii

Hello ladies:wave: I wanted to say thank you guys for the supportive comments with my last update and I'm happy that you all are doing well<3 I try to get on here as often as I can but we don't have proper wifi and have to use our phones data for any type of internet so I don't use my laptop much anymore and it's mainly what I use when I come on here because it's easier for me to navigate and edit posts, I'm sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks but I'm really going to try to post more:flower:

Now for an update: I had my first OB appt On January 23rd and it went great! I think this is the first time I've ever really felt good about an OB because with both of my previous pregnancies I didn't like either of the ones I had, this OB actually answered my questions and it didn't feel like he was rushing my appt which was my main issue with the last 2. Anyway my appt went great but they literally had to expedite like everything lol he did a dating ultrasound, pap and cervix exam, gave me a referral to get my blood taken and the GD test done AND we scheduled the anatomy ultrasound all in that one appt:wacko::haha: my pap cultures and bloods all came back good and I passed my GD test:happydance: the soonest we could schedule the anatomy scan was February 8th and that went amazingly well also, the tech who did my ultrasound had a student with her so she was pointing everything out and measuring it which I've never had before, it was cool seeing everything inside of the baby's brain and her heart, she showed us all of the 4 chambers and everything it was just so interesting and she said baby is perfect:cloud9: I am going to schedule an HD live ultrasound for really soon as I'm 30 weeks and they say right now is the best time to do the 4D ultrasounds I can't wait! here's our little chunk<3

​We are also stuck on her name now:dohh: we thought for sure that we we're set with Mackenzie but now we also really like Makenna, this happened with our last daughter too so I'm sure she won't have an official name until she is like 2 days old:haha: but that's about it for my update sorry my post is so long.

Lets see some US pics of those sweet babes:flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Where is everybody?


----------



## MissDoc

Still here.  Almost 31 weeks, baby boy is 71%ile for size/growth, and trucking along very nicely. He's super active and my whole stomach contorts with his movements. Lol. Pregnancy is alright, no major complications. Just heartburn, hip pain, and super uncomfortable sleep. 

How about you ladies?


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm 31 weeks as well. Doctor says they plan to induce me at 39 weeks but we have not scheduled a date yet. Baby Jack is doing well. His kidney is no longer dilated and he's measuring in the 62nd percentile. Nursery is all done and painted. Just waiting for some furniture to get here to be completely finished! ^.^ As for me, I've uncomfortably hit the 30lb gain mark and I am now being woken up periodically through the night. Typical aches and pains have come my way as well but for the most part, things have been good.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! 35 weeks here and hanging in! Not much longer now! Feeling okay mostly ...just dealing with lots of back pain now, tailbone pain, leg pain at night and heartburn. How are you all feeling?!


----------



## beccabonny

Hi Grateful! 

Not much to complain about here at 36 weeks...a little hip pain when sleeping and sporadic heartburn! I'm still feeling the tDap shot from Monday!

I can't wait to start labor watches :)


----------



## Grateful365

How is everyone doing? My Dr said my cervix was really thinned out at my appt yesterday so he thinks baby will be coming soon. Lots of back and tailbone pain but otherwise doing well.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies! Work has been busy, so I have not been on here much. I am 38 weeks and feeling pretty good. I am having some carpal tunnel issues like I did with my last pregnancy, which is no fun. We finished a little boy's nursery and I really just ready for him to make his appearance now!!! Hope everyone keeps feeling good, before you know it we will have pictures of little babies on Here!!!

Nursery pics:


----------



## RubysMommy

Great news grateful! And I love the nursery, twinklie! It's so adorable. I'm 39 weeks today! As of Monday I was 2 cm with half my cervix gone. I go back Monday for my next check. I'm ready to meet baby! And I just feel more irritable by the day lol. My dh is so lucky.... can't wait to hear about everyone's birth stories soon!


----------



## beccabonny

grateful, last wed doc said i'm fully effaced and 1.5 cm dilated, and things looked "favorable" but who knows when anything might start! I haven't really had any trackable contractions, just random ones. 

twinklie, i love the nursery! such gorgeous taste.

rubys, i'm also looking forward to reading everyone's stories and seeing pics! 39w tomorrow here :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Had a doctor appointment today. Everything looks good, baby is head down still. They said if I make it to next week's appointment, they will schedule an induction date then. Probably Friday May 12th or Monday May 15th. I'm so ready though so I hope I go on my own sooner!!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Had my appt Monday and I was a stretchy 2. Lost some of my mp with my check and a blob later that evening. So far just bh and not much else going on here. I have horrible back pain bc of a pinched siatic nerve. I'm ready for this baby to come any time now. Only 2 days until D-Day! Hoping I'll get my waterbirth and fave mw for delivery this time!


----------



## Grateful365

So exciting ladies!!! Twinklie what a gorgeous nursey, I love it!!!

Still hanging in over here at 40 weeks today! The back pain is crazy and at last check last week I was still just 50% thinned and no dilation. Going to the dr tomorrow and he will do a stress test on baby to make sure he is still doing good in there. Even though this will be my 3rd birth, I'm feeling very anxious about labor and delivery as my first two experiences were crazy painful. Praying DH makes it to the birth this time, as last time it happened so fast he didnt even make it to the hospital!

Keep the updates coming ladies!!!! Thinking of you al. :flower:


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies I'm glad to hear that you guys are doing well and hanging in there. My babe decided to come a little early at 37+4, she was born on Easter afternoon and has been such a joy to welcome to our family. She was 6lbs even and 19in long and breastfeeds great! Her sisters are totally smitten with her and so are we&#9825; I got a bit of shocking news today as I got a positive hpt this morning, my emotions are all over the place and I'm not sure how I feel about it yet, I also read it could possibly be left over placenta and to be honest I am slightly hoping that that is the case. Anyway just wanted to let you guys know that we're doing okay and I will upate the front page when everyone posts about their labors and babies :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats Abii! I think if there was leftover placenta, your body would have 'kicked' it out by now. With my dd I had a postpartum hemhorrage at 2 weeks after baby. They said I may have had a piece of placenta in there... ? But I look forward to hearing your outcome! 

As for me: dd2 was born May 11 at 40+6. She was 8 lb 7 oz and 21 inches. I had a wonderful drug free waterbirth and only had pain for the last 3.5 hours of labor! We named her Margaret Rose.!


----------



## MissDoc

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who birthed your sweet babies! We made it! Whewwww!

I too had my little one, on May 15th. He was 8 lbs 10 oz, totally unmedicated labor. It was FAST and FURIOUS. My contractions STARTED at 4-5 minutes apart, and within I was 8 cm dilated. From start to finish it was 3 hours and 45 minutes from first contraction to baby boy being here. Essentially, my entire labor was transition, and boy was it excruciating. Literally yelling through contractions, which I didn't expect, I thought I'd be a quiet birther. NOPE. I couldn't even form a thought everything was so fast. I was a little bummed there was no build up so I could work my way up to delivery... it was just hit the ground running from the first contraction. I didn't even get into the hospital gown--- delivered in the stretchy dress I wore to the hospital. Lol. Was at the hospital 1 hr before he arrived. I had major internal and external tearing, requiring me to go to the OR for a repair about an hour after baby's birth. Did skin to skin and immediate breastfeeding first, thankfully. Little one is now a month old and I am adjusting to sleeplessness and major fussiness. But he's about as cute as they come, which certainly helps matters!!!

Hope you mommas are all adjusting well!!!!!!


----------



## lmarie7

Due the 20th may already have 2 in may, this is my 5th &#128518;&#128513;


----------

